# progs für lan



## Christoph (8. Mai 2002)

hi folks..

mal ne frage,

wenn ihr eine LAN macht. was für tolls nehmt ihr da so! egal ob chat oder andere Programme!

was ist nützlich und was eher nicht!!!


cu hochi


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Mai 2002)

das beste ist einen linuxrecher auf der lan zu haben, der servers spielt, darauf eine shell mit irc und bot machen und los gehts =))) notfalls über internen webserver und einem java-chat für leute die z. b. kein mirc o.ä. progz haben.

dann gäbe es noch für windows
icq groupware (kostenlos)

http://www.icq.com/groupware/


----------



## Tommy (9. Mai 2002)

Lastet der IRC nicht ziemlich das Netzwerk aus ? Hab da mal vor nem Jahr auf einer 200 Mann/Frau Lan gemessen, und aus irgendeinem Grund stiegen die Pings ziemlich. Jedenfalls verbesserten sich die Pings, nachdem wir den Server vom Netz genommen hatten.


Nötig ist noch ein Art Forum und Terminplaner, so dass jeder auf der LAN nachschauen kann, wann was anfängt !


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Mai 2002)

das kommt darauf an. wenn die leute sich über irc daten rüberschaufeln (was alle mal besser ist als irgendwelche ordner freizugeben) wird der ping extrem hochschiessen. ist dcc nicht möglich sollten die pings nicht belastet werden.

selbst gamvoice, battlecom oder roger wilco erhöhen meinen ping über das internet nicht mehr als 10 ms.

damit kann man leben =)


was für leitungen hatten die auf dieser lan? was für switches? was für server? gameserver und ircserver zusammen?

es ist ein wenig mehr nötig um den ping mit einem irc-server hochzuschrauben als sagen wir mal 50 leute die sich nur unterhalten 


Achja, Nachtrag:

Mit einem server wo noch apache / php / mysql drauf ist kann man auch den datenkram auf der lan für clans und die spiele und tabellen etc. erledigen ....


----------



## Moartel (9. Mai 2002)

Ein FTP-Server für Updates der Spiele und andere Dinge ist Pflicht. Ich habe noch nie eine LAN erlebt auf der alle die aktuellen Versionen der verschiedenen Spiele dabei hatten. Außerdem sollten da die wichtigsten Treiber (VIA 4in1, nVidia Detonator etc.) drauf sein falls jemand formatieren muss (kommt eigentlich immer vor) und intelligenterweise nicht alle Treiber da hat. Service Pack2 für Win2k würde ich da auch mal drauf tun.

IRC-Server ist super wenn einer da ist. Vom Ping her macht das nichts, sonst würden im Inet ja auch alle mIRC ausmachen wenn sie zocken, und das ist ja nicht der Fall. DCC ist eben eine wunderbare Methode zum saugen.

Wenn man Verwaltungsformulare braucht ist Apache mit MySQL sicher nicht verkehrt, lansurfer.com hat da eine ganz gute Verwaltung für Turniere, schau mal dass du die organisieren kannst.


----------



## dahead (16. Mai 2002)

"Art Forum und Terminplaner":

ich würde einfach eine html seite erstellen (mit nem http server).


----------



## dahead (16. Mai 2002)

huch, das mag sich irgendwie wirr an hören, also:

1. html seite erstellen
2. mit http-server publizieren.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Mai 2002)

> sonst würden im Inet ja auch alle mIRC ausmachen wenn sie zocken



Wenn du an deinem Anschluss nen SERVER hängen hättest, dann würdest du den ausmachen. Klar, das ein Client nix an traffic produziert, aber ein Server jenachdem wieviele Clients der versorgen muss, kann bei zu klein ausgewählter hardware schon die performance runterziehen.


----------



## Moartel (18. Mai 2002)

Ich weiß nicht wie krass ein IRC-Server im LAN deine Conn auslastet. Dass er mehr zieht als ein Client ist klar. Aber ein IRC-Server wird wohl in der Regel auf einem dedizierten Server laufen, evtl. noch mit anderen Serveranwendungen zusammen.


----------



## Isaenforcer (17. August 2002)

Also wir hatten ne 50 Mann LAN mit IRC server, wo auch die meisten drauf waren und haben nix gemerkt.

Vielleicht hattet Ihr auf dem IRC Server ja noch andere Dienste laufen ?!?


----------

